# Recent Audi TechDay Highlights Audi Assistance and Lighting Technology



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi held another TechDay recently where they invited European press to see future technologies, this time focusing on driver assistance and LED technologies. If you're wondering where your car is going in the future, this story over at Car & Driver is worth the read. Technologies covered include surrounding-sensing collision avoidance systems, trailer reverse guidance and LED lighting advances (no Vampires allowed).

Read more at * Car & Driver *


----------



## Ksears (Feb 16, 2012)

Driver assistance. :thumbdown:


----------

